# Chelsea had identical twin girls!! Doing better.



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

Around 4 this afternoon, Chelsea had her doelings. They are identical and really hard to tell apart. They look just like mom. 

Chelsea has decided that for some reason she doesn't like one twin. She was fine at first and licked both babies and I got them both up and they nursed but as time went on, she gradually started snorting and butting at the one twin. Hopefully it will works itself out. any tips??


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

*Re: Chelsea had identical twin girls!! Rejecting one twin !*

Maybe she got confused because they look alike? Lol. I know, its not funny. Sorry....

You might try rubbing the kids together, not that they don't probably smell the same. I've never had this issue. Have you tried restraining mom to let the second twin nurse? Is she really violent with her or can you keep her in the same pen? If so you might just have to supplement the one baby with a bottle (and/or force mom to stand and feed her multiple times a day). Then you can make sure she is eating but she can still grow up with mom and sister.

If the doe is going to actually harm the baby you probably have no option but to take her in and bottle feed unless you can graft her to another doe somewhere. I hear it is hard to find does who will accept a foreign kid though.


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

*Re: Chelsea had identical twin girls!! Rejecting one twin !*

Does she seem to have plenty of milk? Is she actually for sure rejecting the baby? I would watch very closely. Maybe even check to see that both sides of her udder are working. Rub some of the mamma's milk on both of the babies' heads. Is this her first time?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Chelsea had identical twin girls!! Rejecting one twin !*

Tie her up and make her feed her baby.... tie up one back leg..the one you are working from... as well.... so she cannot kick the baby.. 
You shouldn't let momma out ...until she bonds with her 2 kids....

Also... sometimes a Doe regrettably knows ...when something isn't right about a kid... it is bizarre but... the baby dies for no reason...but please don't give up... it might not be that at all.....

Did the kid get another scent on her from another Doe? If so... she may not see it as hers.... If you can ....when momma pee's... try to get some in a bucket and put it on the babies back and bottom.....


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Chelsea had identical twin girls!! Rejecting one twin !*

Thanks guys, but there is lots of improvement this morning. I actually set up a wire dog crate in the pen and put them in there over night and went out every 2-3 hours and let them out to nurse. I guess mom decided that she didn't like that option so this morning the kids are with her and she id doing fine. thank goodness. She is a FF so maybe she was a little confused on what to do.


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

Were are the PICTURES!!??!! :shocked: :shocked: 

Hope the new mama decides that she likes BOTH of the little girls!!! :hug: 
Congrats!!!! :kidred: :kidred:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Glad she is becoming a momma.... FF need to be taught...they don't know what to do......I'd let them mingle with mom and see if she has a change of heart in the way she treats them...you want to see her lick them both (bond)...and to be loving to them...if she does then...I'd get a heat lamp ....if it is cold and leave them with momma and see how things go..... still go out every 2 hours... and insure they nurse.... :thumb:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Congrats! can't wait for pics


----------



## crgoats (Nov 8, 2011)

Congrats, so glad she seems to be accepting them. I can't wait to see them!!


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

If you still can't tell them apart, you can put different colored collars on them. I had two that were that alike once. Can't wait for pictures. Glad mama decided to feed both of them. 

Jan


----------

